
Ask HN: How do you choose your Tooth brush? - fosco
I am curious what brushes people use and why.  I am considering switching from an phillips e-series to a Goby however I wanted to see what others thought.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.goby.co&#x2F;design
======
paulrpotts
Oral B, baby, with extra soft heads. Helped me stop damaging my teeth by
brushing my exposed roots too hard.

